# Approved Visa Medical Facilities



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I need to arrange a medical for my wife for her residency visa.

Other than the Municipal Clinic, which takes hours as I know from personal experience, does anyone know of private clinics which will carry out the medical?

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Try Cedars Jebel Ali, or the medical clinic within Jebel Ali Village, or even the Iranian Hospital (or is that the Munincipality one ??)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for that


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Try welcare clinic in Knowledge village, thats where we use.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri,

Cedars in Jebel Ali is an excellent hospital (as previously mentioned) - waiting times are not too bad but best to get there around 7.30am. It's run by a top German doctor.......I know, Germans arn't my fav people right now but this guy comes highly recommended.


HTH


----------

